# Hidden tang conversion



## Danzo (Oct 21, 2018)

I’ve been bad about posting on here. This is my fourth hidden tang conversion, super fun. Got this slicer on BST, hidden tang octagonal
Holy olive, Black g10, nickel silver. 
Any feedback welcome, thanks


----------



## Scarlette (Oct 21, 2018)

This looks outstanding! I take it this was a full tang with scales prior to conversion?


----------



## Danzo (Oct 21, 2018)

Yea


----------



## refcast (Oct 21, 2018)

It looks great. 

How does the western bolster feel merged into the octagonal handle? I would imagine it feels smoother and more comfortable at the pinch grip but with the hand mobility provided by the greater surface area of the octagonal butt, at the palm.


----------



## Danzo (Oct 21, 2018)

It’s purely cosmetic. It feels the way it did before, but with edges


----------



## milkbaby (Oct 22, 2018)

Dang that's freaking sweet. Love the choice of wood too.


----------



## merlijny2k (Oct 24, 2018)

Beautifull. If I ever came to ordering a custom knife or buy something expensive I would get it with a handle just like that.


----------



## Kippington (Oct 24, 2018)

Outstanding work!


----------



## Danzo (Oct 27, 2018)

Thanks fellas. McMan has the knife now, congrats and I hope it treats you well.


----------



## McMan (Oct 27, 2018)

Looked great in the photos... Looks even better in person [emoji41]


----------

